# Suche MTB-Hose für den Herbst



## MTB-LuC (22. Oktober 2018)

Liebe Community,

ich bin aktuell verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer MTB-Hose für den Herbst. Also Temperaturen die auch gerne mal zwischen 5 bis 15 Grad, gerne wasserabweisend, atmungsaktiv.

Auf diese hautengen Hosen stehe ich leider absolut nicht, daher würde ich gerne eine Hose im klassischen Format kaufen. Hier habe ich allerdings noch nichts passendes finden können - in einem Ladenlokal sowieso nicht. Leider konnte ich bisher nur Regenhosen ausfindig machen, welche aber für Touren eher ungeeignet sind.

Habt ihr ggf Vorschläge für mich?

Beste Grüße,

Lucas


----------



## decay (22. Oktober 2018)

Norrona Fjora und RaceFace Agent Langversion, gibt sicher noch mehr. Endura MT Serie zB.
Die dickeren RaceFace Shorts sind auch DWR imprägniert, denke das machen viele andere auch.

Hier ist ein ganz guter Überblick vom letzten Jahr: https://m.pinkbike.com/news/7-mens-winter-clothing-kits-to-keep-you-warm-into-2018.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich nutz dafür ne Endura Humvee. Ist wasserabweisend aber nicht dicht.

Falls es zu warm wird kannst seitlich auf machen.

Wenns frisch wird zieh ich Baselayer oder Beinlinge drunter.


----------



## Wolfplayer (22. Oktober 2018)

der Herbst ist stets so schoen bunt, doch die Hersteller kennen meist nur eine Farbe....tristes schwarz


----------



## decay (22. Oktober 2018)

Alles andere ist halt auch schlecht, weil Du den Dreck am Allerwertesten nicht mehr rauskriegst und es immer wie ... aussieht.


----------



## Florent29 (23. Oktober 2018)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> ich bin aktuell verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer MTB-Hose für den Herbst. Also Temperaturen die auch gerne mal zwischen 5 bis 15 Grad, gerne wasserabweisend, atmungsaktiv.
> 
> ...



Äääh...lang, kurz?


----------



## MTB-LuC (23. Oktober 2018)

Vielen Dank für die bereits abgegebenen Vorschläge. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose, da bei den Shorts der Wind unten reinpfeift ;-D


----------



## Florent29 (23. Oktober 2018)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die bereits abgegebenen Vorschläge. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer langen Hose, da bei den Shorts der Wind unten reinpfeift ;-D



Mit oder ohne Schoner-Kompatibilität?

Ich nutze zB eine lange "Semitight" Softshellhose mit leichten XC-Schonern im Winter, weil ich da eh nicht so superhart fahre. Gibt's zB von Vaude.


----------



## Landjaeger (23. Oktober 2018)

Ich kann die Endura MT500 Spray Trouser II empfehlen, habe ich mir selbst für kalte Jahreszeit zugelegt.
Schnitt ist sportlich, gute Belüftung und ist wasserabweisend.


----------



## schaaf-ww (23. Oktober 2018)

Landjaeger schrieb:


> Ich kann die Endura MT500 Spray Trouser II empfehlen, habe ich mir selbst für kalte Jahreszeit zugelegt.
> Schnitt ist sportlich, gute Belüftung und ist wasserabweisend.


+1


----------



## Wolfplayer (23. Oktober 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Alles andere ist halt auch schlecht, weil Du den Dreck am Allerwertesten nicht mehr rauskriegst und es immer wie ... aussieht.



und bei schwarz besser oder wie 
Dreck ist ja meist erdfarbend (also braun) was macht da die Hintergrundfarbe der Hose fuer einen Unterschied


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## decay (23. Oktober 2018)

Bei schwarz ist es definitiv besser, ja. Habe hellblaue und türkise Hosen mit besagten Problemen, bei schwarzen sieht mans halt wesentlich weniger.
Aber test einfach selbst.


----------



## Florent29 (24. Oktober 2018)

Wolfplayer schrieb:


> Dreck ist ja meist erdfarbend (also braun) was macht da die Hintergrundfarbe der Hose fuer einen Unterschied



Das Problem ist ja nicht der Dreck an sich - sondern die Flecken, die er hinterlässt und die selbst beim Waschen nicht ganz rausgehen.

Und da ist schwarz definitiv von Vorteil.


----------



## mike79 (31. Oktober 2018)

Kurz dazwischen gefragt - gibt's so etwas wie die MT5 Spray auch in Richtung 3/4 Hose? Ganz lange mag ich nicht beim biken, aber übers Knie wäre ideal im Herbst/Winter....


----------



## schaaf-ww (31. Oktober 2018)

Die MT500 Spray gibt's als 3/4, z.B. hier:

https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-...lster-black-pb3b2febe638d773d2a1c22a887a415e7


----------



## mike79 (1. November 2018)

schaaf-ww schrieb:


> Die MT500 Spray gibt's als 3/4, z.B. hier:
> 
> https://www.hibike.de/endura-mt500-...lster-black-pb3b2febe638d773d2a1c22a887a415e7


Sehr cool - Danke
Schon bestellt


----------



## Baitman (1. November 2018)

Ich habe verschiedenen Softshellhosen. Vaude, Regatta mit abzippbaren Beinen, eine sehr elastische Klettersoftshell von Rock Experiance, und ne Norrona Fjora lang. Die Vaude ist ne spezielle Radhose. Ist aber zu kurz und hat ne blöde Passform, nutze ich nicht mehr. Die Norrona ist an den Beinen sehr weit, gut für Protektoren drunter. Am liebsten fahre ich aber mit der Rock Experiance oder der Regatta. Meistens dann mit ner kurzen Regenhose drüber. Platzangst DFL.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baitman (2. November 2018)

Oder die mal probieren: https://www.decathlon.de/p/softshel...etch-herren/_/R-p-193598?mc=8493789&c=SCHWARZ


----------



## americo (2. November 2018)

Also ich kann die Vaude  Qisma Softshell Pants II absolut empfehlen.
Von der Passform her fand ich Sie für mich deutlich angenehmer als die Norrona Fjora.

Auch von der Farbe her, ich hab Sie in blau, vorne hell, hinten dunkel mit Sitzeinsatz- kein Polster.
Ich bin bis jetzt einmal damit gefahren bei ca. 15 Grad evtl. etwas warm, aber durch die Beinöffnungen super zu belüften.
Vorne Winddicht, Wasserabweisend, einzig dass die Taschen keine Reißverschlüsse haben finde ich etwas schade.
Aber beim Radeln ist es ohnehin besser die Hosentaschen frei zu haben und bei ner Pause mal kurz Geld oder Handy einstecken- passt.
Wenn's kälter wird einfach ne lange Merinounterhose drunter- perfekt!


----------



## Blacksheep87 (2. November 2018)

americo schrieb:


> Vaude  Qisma Softshell Pants II
> 
> Wenn's kälter wird einfach ne lange Merinounterhose drunter- perfekt!



ich freu mich schon auf den Tag wenn es soweit ist.
Auch bei mehr als -10° ist die Hose noch warm genug.


----------



## Shonzo (2. November 2018)

americo schrieb:


> Ich bin bis jetzt einmal damit gefahren bei ca. 15 Grad evtl. etwas warm, aber durch die Beinöffnungen super zu belüften.



Ernsthaft? Die Hose geht bei mir frühestens unter 5 Grad. Für bergauf ist sie sonst einfach zu warm. Davon abgesehen ists ne geile Hose.


----------



## IndianaWalross (2. November 2018)

Kommt imho bisschen auf die Intensität an. Für cruisen kann ich die Quimsa mit kurzer Bib drunter schon ab 10° tragen. Für lange bergauf oder schnelle Touren muss es schon Richtung 5° gehen.


----------



## feedyourhead (5. November 2018)

Musste ich leider auch wieder zurückschicken.
Ab schätzungsweise 0 Grad aufwärts würde ich sterben in dem Ding


----------



## americo (5. November 2018)

Liegt wohl auch daran, dass hier in erster Linie Mountainbike Profis am Werk sind, die wettkampfmäßig oder zumindest leistungsorientiert unterwegs sind.
Ich bin Freizeit- und Genussfahrer.
Ich fahre zugegebenermaßen relativ entspannt aus Spaß ohne Stoppuhr.

Ich war gestern wieder mit der Vaude unterwegs.
Als warme Herbst/Winterhose ab 10 Grad ist die Hose auf jeden Fall problemlos einsetzbar.
Natürlich könnte man bei über 10 Grad bergauf auch mit kurzer Hose und Beinlingen zurecht kommen, aber sobald es gen Abend geht, die Sonne weg ist und v.a. bergab...
ich war gestern jedenfalls froh, dass ich die Hose bei der Rückfahrt bergab anhatte, auch wenn Sie bergauf natürlich etwas warm war. 
Aber dafür gibt's ja die Öffnungen.

Es gibt auch genügend Leute, die im Winter bei 0 Grad und Schneefall in kurzer Hose joggen, ich frage mich immer wieder ob das Sinn macht. 
Wenn man zu dieser harten Gruppe gehört, ist evtl. die Vaude auch bei 10 Grad beim Biken viel zu warm.


----------



## feedyourhead (5. November 2018)

Das hat doch nichts damit zu tun ob man zu


americo schrieb:


> dieser harten Gruppe gehört



Hart wäre ich, wenn ich die Sauna ertragen könnte, die sich dann an den Beinen einstellt.

Du schreibst ja selbst, dass sie die bergauf "natürlich etwas warm war".
Klar, bergab, am Abend wenn die Sonne weg ist (vermutlich wirds dann auch kälter) usw. ists wieder was andres.

Ist eben eine ziemlich warme Bikehose.


----------



## decay (5. November 2018)

Ich seh die qimsa bei weit unter null bis ca. null Grad, wäre mir auch unter Null wohl fast zu warm.

Mittlerweilen kommen ja ein paar weitere stretchigere Hosen wie die Ion Shelter und ähnliche und schaffen etwas Konkurrenz für die Norrona, find ich gut.


----------



## Blacksheep87 (5. November 2018)

americo schrieb:


> Ich bin Freizeit- und Genussfahrer.
> Ich fahre zugegebenermaßen relativ entspannt aus Spaß ohne Stoppuhr.



Bin ich auch, aber jeder hat ein anderes Wärmeempfinden, bei 10° spazieren ist mir die schon zu warm oghne mich anzustrengen
Bsp. ist es mir in meinem Schlafzimmer viel zu warm, meine Frau liegt dick eingepackt mit Wärmekissen neben mir und hat trotzdem zu kalt, ich schwitze und überleg wie ich meine Haut ausziehen könnte...
Mein Ex-Vermieter hat auch bei -20° bei komplett offenen Fenster geschlafen, nackt, mit Sommerbettedecke, versteh ich auch nicht.

Und so ist es mit dieser Hose, 95% sagen die ist ab 5 bis 10° viel zu warm


Du wunderst dich dass die Leute bei 0° in kurzer Hose joggen, ich wunder mich wie manche bei 35° überhaupt joggen gehn können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (5. November 2018)

americo schrieb:


> Liegt wohl auch daran, dass hier in erster Linie Mountainbike Profis am Werk sind, die wettkampfmäßig oder zumindest leistungsorientiert unterwegs sind.
> Ich bin Freizeit- und Genussfahrer.
> Ich fahre zugegebenermaßen relativ entspannt aus Spaß ohne Stoppuhr.
> 
> ...



Nix Profi. Aber am Gipfel gibts Klosterbier. :-D


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. November 2018)

Ich glaube hier liegt einfach ein Missverständnis vor. Die Quimsa ist ne WINTERhose.

Einige glauben scheinbar 10-15° sind Winter. Gut die neueren Generationen die nichts anderes mehr kennen wissen es halt nicht besser. Wie auch wenn neuerdings im November 20° sind. Vor ein paar Jahren Weihnachten sogar 15°...

Winter bedeutet aber eigentlich durchaus unterhalb 0°. Dazu kommt noch unterschiedliches Wärmeempfinden und Erschöpfung, fehlende Sonne tief im dunklen Wald oder starker Wind. Ggf. Schnee, Graupel etc.

Und dafür ist die Hose doch ganz gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## xrated (6. November 2018)

hat schon mal jemand Langlaufhosen probiert? z.b. https://www.decathlon.de/p/hose-langlauf-xc-s-500-herren/_/R-p-13181?mc=8525011&c=SCHWARZ

kann die etwas besser?
https://www.endurasport.com/product/hummvee-trouser-ii/


----------



## Shonzo (6. November 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand Langlaufhosen probiert? z.b. https://www.decathlon.de/p/hose-langlauf-xc-s-500-herren/_/R-p-13181?mc=8525011&c=SCHWARZ
> 
> kann die etwas besser?
> https://www.endurasport.com/product/hummvee-trouser-ii/



Hab die Hummvee. Ist leicht und gut belüftbar.
Fahre die bei 4-12 Grad. Bei 4 dann aber mit Baselayer.
Matschspritzer steckt sie gut weg, für Regen eher nicht geeignet.


----------



## xrated (6. November 2018)

in einem älteren Test steht das die sich leicht vollsaugt und dann durchhängt
https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/cate...s/product/review-endura-humvee-trousers-9357/

ist die kältere Temperaturen nicht zu leicht?

jeans hab ich 34" waist, passt da L ?


----------



## IndianaWalross (6. November 2018)

Langlauf Hosen sind normalerweise halt auch für trockene Kälte im Winter konzipiert. Meine Craft hat dazu noch ein hohes Heck um den Rücken mit zu schützen. Führt dann leicht zum Schwitzen.

Ist also im Herbst auch mit Vorsicht zu genießen für Leute denen sowas wie die Quimsa zu warm ist. 

Für herbstliche 5-15° ggf. mit Sonne ist es schwer. Wobei 5 imho ja schon Richtung Winter geht. Dünne lange Hosen sind ja gerne auch empfindlicher. Robustere dann schnell wieder zu warm. 

Ansonsten mal bei anderen "Sport"arten umsehen. 

Wenn es eher weiter sein soll ggf. Ranger/Cargo Hose? Gibt es auch in schwarz. Mit oder ohne Zip. Die Dinger sind bei 10-15° keine Sauna, haben nen verstärkten Pobereich und sind auch sonst äußerst robust was Gestrüpp und sowas angeht, sofern man original Waren kauft. Im Army Shop kriegt man die Teile auch günstig geschossen. Am Fußgelenk kann man die per Bändsle enger machen, dann hängt auch nix im Antrieb.

Nur mal so als Denkanstoss.


----------



## americo (6. November 2018)

Die Quisma wird von Vaude als Ganzjahreshose angeboten. Ok, finde ich vollkommen übertrieben, die Hose ist meiner Ansicht nach für Herbst/Winter geeignet.
"Die Hose sorgt bei kühlen Temperaturen für gute Leistungswerte."

Ich lebe im Bayrischen Wald, da muss mir niemand sagen was Winter bedeutet, ich bin schon so viele Km in meinem Leben mit den Langlaufskiern unterwegs gewesen...

Die Hose ist sicherlich nicht optimal für milde Temperaturen um die 15 Grad, aber eine Hose die alleine ein Spektrum von -10 - +15 Grad abdeckt wird es kaum geben.
Ausser man zieht eben was drunter, evtl. noch nen Windstopper drüber...
Der ist bei der Quisma bereits dabei.

Was mir bei der Vaude gefällt ist, dass ich auch bei +15 Grade nicht das Gefühl hatte im eigenen Saft zu schoren. 
Klar ist sie bei der Temperatur bergauf nicht ideal und recht warm. 
Aber Bergauf kurz und ne lange Hose für Bergab im Rucksack?

Für um die 100 Euro VK momentan würde ich Sie zumindest für Herbst/Winter der Norrona und der Hummvee vorziehen.


----------



## Shonzo (6. November 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> in einem älteren Test steht das die sich leicht vollsaugt und dann durchhängt
> https://www.bikeradar.com/gear/cate...s/product/review-endura-humvee-trousers-9357/
> 
> ist die kältere Temperaturen nicht zu leicht?
> ...



Wenn man die Imprägnierung nicht kaputt macht perlt Wasser erst mal ab. Irgendwann ist klar Ende.

Mit Baselayer (lange Unterhose) kannst die problemlos benutzen wenns kälter ist.
Hatte sie bei 4° zusammen mit Craft Active Comfort im Einsatz. Bergab dann noch die Knieschoner drüber. Hat gepasst.

L passt. Kannst oben rum auch noch zusammen ziehen per Klett.


----------



## schmitr3 (6. November 2018)

Mir taugt die Humvee auch für über die kalten Monate (allerdings nur in der Eifel getestet, die ist ja für ihre lauen Winter bekannt). Taugt im Herbst bei mir bis ca. 5 Grad, danach noch Knielinge drunter, danach Beinlinge und fertig. Bei Regen muss es eh eine Regenhose sein, da taugt mir die Qimsa ebenso wenig. Beine empfinde ich beim radfahren was die Kleidung angeht aber eh als relativ problemlos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xrated (6. November 2018)

28. August 2018
Übersetzen
Very pleased with these trousers. I usually take a 34w and 31.5 leg. I tried a medium - which is 33 to 35 waist - I felt it was a bit big in the waist and too long in the leg so I took the small - which is 31 to 33 waist. Although under my usual waist size because the waist is so elasticated it's absolutely fine with padded under shorts. The length is fine too. I'd guess the leg length must be about 32 or maybe a little bit longer.


Sind die Hummvee denn größer geworden?


----------



## Deleted 283425 (12. November 2018)

> kann die etwas besser?
> https://www.endurasport.com/product/hummvee-trouser-ii/


Die kannst nur anziehen wenn es trocken ist, ist praktisch null wasserabweisend. Halbwegs warm ist se, und so weit, dass Knieschoner drunter passen (ION K_pact) und ganz robust eigentlich. Meine hat dafür keine verwendbaren Taschen, nur offene mit Klett 
Die MT-500 Spray ist hinten halbwegs wasserdicht, vorne halbswegs wasserabweisend, zu eng für Knieschoner (sogar für IXS FLOW), v.a vorne nicht grade robust und rutscht wegen Gummizug im Bund dauernd runter.



xrated schrieb:


> hat schon mal jemand Langlaufhosen probiert? z.b. https://www.decathlon.de/p/hose-langlauf-xc-s-500-herren/_/R-p-13181?mc=8525011&c=SCHWARZ



Schaut sicher nicht schlechter aus.

Die Norrona war mir viel zu dünn, außerdem ist sicher unangenehm auf den langen Reißverschluss zu fallen, das war früher beim Kicken schon immer unangenehm wenn Trainingshosen nen seitlichen Reißverschluss hatten...

Die Quimsa war mir zu bauchig geschnitten am Bund und irgendwo anders zu eng. Besonders nass werden darfs bei der außerdem auch nicht.


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Dezember 2018)

Wer kann mir denn sagen, wie die Vaude Quimsa von der Größe her ausfällt? 
Ich bin 1,83m groß und 80kg schwer.
Möchte eine ausreichend lange Hose wo die Beine nicht ständig hochrutschen.


----------



## Shonzo (8. Dezember 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wer kann mir denn sagen, wie die Vaude Quimsa von der Größe her ausfällt?
> Ich bin 1,83m groß und 80kg schwer.
> Möchte eine ausreichend lange Hose wo die Beine nicht ständig hochrutschen.



1,79 und 75kg = M. Dürfte dir auch passen.


----------



## zanderschnapper (8. Dezember 2018)

codeworkx schrieb:


> 1,79 und 75kg = M. Dürfte dir auch passen.


Ich müsste mir da schon 100%ig sicher sein


----------



## decay (8. Dezember 2018)

Probier sie halt dann an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shonzo (8. Dezember 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Ich müsste mir da schon 100%ig sicher sein



Bestell dir M und L und schick eine zurück.
Ich hab meine M oben rum so weit zu gezurrt wie es möglich ist. Die passt dir sicher.
Und von der Länge her ist auch noch Luft.

Edit: Quimsa nutz ich nur unter 0°C. Ist mir sonst zu warm. 

Für feuchte Herbsttage nutz ich ne Vaude Moab Rain und Kniestrümpfe oder Baselayer. Trockener Arsch ist gold wert. ;-)


----------



## Zweibeiner (8. Dezember 2018)

Ich habe für die Herbsttage von Revolution Race die Nordwand Pro. https://www.revolutionrace.de/12-freizeithosen-freizeithosen-herren
Kann ich sehr empfehlen. Wenn es dann noch kühler wird, trage ich eine lange/ oder dreivirtel lange Laufhose drunter (diese hautengen Dinger). 
Auch die anderen Hosen von denen sind nicht uninteressant.


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Dezember 2018)

MTB-LuC schrieb:


> Liebe Community,
> 
> ich bin aktuell verzweifelt auf der Suche nach einer MTB-Hose für den Herbst. Also Temperaturen die auch gerne mal zwischen 5 bis 15 Grad, gerne wasserabweisend, atmungsaktiv.
> 
> ...



Bei Hosen von Engelbert-Strauss stimmt mMn das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis !
Schau dir diese Modelle an:

https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/bu...herren-3160100-62001-1.html?itemOrigin=SEARCH

https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/bu...-s-vision-stretch-herren-3160870-62005-1.html

https://www.engelbert-strauss.de/bu...ose-e-s-dynashield-solid-3161130-62601-1.html

Und für aufn Trail brauchst du keine überteuerten "Marken"hosen...

Beste Grüße!


----------



## decay (8. Dezember 2018)

Kann man ja nicht mal den Beinabschluss enger machen bei den EB, ziemlich unpraktisch.


----------



## Shonzo (8. Dezember 2018)

Sind die EB Hosen wenigstens dicht oder hat man nach zwei Minuten einen nassen, kalten Arsch und muss umdrehen?


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Dezember 2018)

decay schrieb:


> Kann man ja nicht mal den Beinabschluss enger machen bei den EB, ziemlich unpraktisch.



beinabschluss enger... wenn man es braucht...
Nettes Gimmick fürn Stadtverkehr, aber aufm Trail habe ich sowas noch nie wirklich gebraucht an meinen Hosen (meine Meinung).

Die o.e. ES Hosen sind am Beinabschluss auch nicht extrem weit geschnitten, also braucht man die auch nicht unbedingt enger zu stellen.

Folgendes schreibt der Hersteller: _"... Kombination aus Material und Webtechnik stark wasserabweisend, schnelltrocknend und atmungsaktiv."_
Kollege schwört seit 2 Saisons - Frühjahr wie Herbst/Winter drauf

Der T.E. hat danach gesucht : _"MTB-Hose für den Herbst. Also Temperaturen die auch gerne mal zwischen 5 bis 15 Grad, gerne wasserabweisend, atmungsaktiv"_ (und nicht nach einer wasserdichten Regenhose).

Also würde ich dem T.E. die ES Hosen, wie oben bereits beschrieben, als Alternative zum Kauf empfehlen 

Natürlich bleibt jedem selbst überlassen, für was er sein Geld letztendlich ausgibt !


----------



## decay (8. Dezember 2018)

Für das Geld würd ich lieber die lange Singletrack oder Hummvee von Endura kaufen, die kostet meist auch nur um 70 Euro und ist radspezifischer mit vorgeformten Knien, Platz für Schoner etc.


----------



## Shonzo (8. Dezember 2018)

<NoFear> schrieb:


> Der T.E. hat danach gesucht : _"MTB-Hose für den Herbst. Also Temperaturen die auch gerne mal zwischen 5 bis 15 Grad, gerne wasserabweisend, atmungsaktiv"_ (und nicht nach einer wasserdichten Regenhose).



Herbst ist aber eher 5°C und dauerhaft nass und schlammig. Selbst wenn es mal 1-2 Tage nicht regnet hast du innerhalb von ein paar Minuten den Arsch voller Matsch hängen.
Außer man fährt mit dem MTB in die Kneipe. ;-)


----------



## <NoFear> (8. Dezember 2018)

Was er letztendlich nimmt, wird in der Entscheidung des T.E. liegen


----------



## decay (8. Dezember 2018)

Ist mir egal was er nimmt. Meinetwegen kann er auch mit Yogapant oder Ölzeug fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## <NoFear> (8. Dezember 2018)

Cellophan-Folie... ist im Dutzend billiger.


----------



## zanderschnapper (16. Dezember 2018)

Wie ist denn die VAUDE Virt II im Vergleich zur Quimsa?
Die Quimsa wird wohl die wärmere Hose sein, oder?


----------



## frechehex (22. Dezember 2018)

Ich hab mir von VAUDE Qisma gekauft. Wegen der Schrittlänge Herrengröse L. Top Hose bei Wind u Regen. Dank der Belüftungsreißverschlüsse am Ober-und Unterschenkel auch bei wärmeren Tempertur zu benutzen. Kann diese nur empfehlen


----------



## Shonzo (22. Dezember 2018)

zanderschnapper schrieb:


> Wie ist denn die VAUDE Virt II im Vergleich zur Quimsa?
> Die Quimsa wird wohl die wärmere Hose sein, oder?



Qimsa ist für 0° und drunter. Hat auf der Innenseite Fleece-Waben. Definitiv für den Winter.


----------



## zanderschnapper (22. Dezember 2018)

Super - Danke für die Antworten


----------



## affenmann1st (4. Januar 2019)

Hat die hier schon einer in Gebrauch, als überhose dann eine Nummer größer:
https://www.decathlon.de/p/regenhos...ren-schwarz/_/R-p-121366?mc=8393194&c=SCHWARZ


----------



## Shonzo (4. Januar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Hat die hier schon einer in Gebrauch, als überhose dann eine Nummer größer:
> https://www.decathlon.de/p/regenhos...ren-schwarz/_/R-p-121366?mc=8393194&c=SCHWARZ



Bekommt man die am Arsch nicht innerhalb kürzester Zeit durchgerieben?


----------



## affenmann1st (4. Januar 2019)

Öhm, da habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung!!
Warum glaubst du?
Ist die Reibung Po - Sattel so groß?


----------



## Shonzo (4. Januar 2019)

affenmann1st schrieb:


> Öhm, da habe ich keinerlei Erfahrung!!
> Warum glaubst du?
> Ist die Reibung Po - Sattel so groß?



Bei mir hängt meist noch Waldboden und son Zeug zwischen Sattel und Hose. :-D
Ne Vaude Spray mit verstärkter Sitzfläche (Sitzflächenverstärkung aus 3-Lagen Material) bekommst auch schon für 60 und teilweise weniger wenn im Angebot.

Für die Stadt wäre mir was günstiges von Decathlon vermutlich auch recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## affenmann1st (4. Januar 2019)

Achso ja stimmt, na klar!!!


----------

